# Carb Friendly Charro Beans using Black Soy Beans



## tallbm (Jul 23, 2021)

There have been some threads concerning the use of Black Soy Beans to make bean dishes that are carb friendly for those who do keto which is also in line with low carb diabetic goals 99.9% of the time.

After some experimenting I have landed on a surefire approach to go from dry bean to cooked without soaking using the Instant Pot Pressure Cooker.
Most instructions you read talk about soaking beans with salt over night and such which is a more traditional bean cooking method.
With the use of pressure cookers you can skip all of that as well as greatly reduce cooking times. Anyone who has ever made a pot of beans on the stove knows it takes HOURS. A pressure cooker (Instant Pot in my case) drastically cuts that time down.

So here a pic while I ate a bowl for lunch today and then a more detailed write up:















*My Goal*:  To use dry black soybeans as a pinto/black bean substitute since it is a very low carb bean and to go from dry bean to cooked in minimal amount of time possible.  Also the flavor is very close to a black of pinto bean though the texture never get's as soft.

*Research Method:*
Made these beans as though they were pinto beans in my Instant Pot pressure cooker the same way I would go from dry to to cooked without overnight soaking of any kind (because this is a major benefit of a pressure cooker ).   Scaled up time during attempts to try and get as close to pinto beans and then refried beans as possible with acceptable flavor.

FYI, Dry black beans are roughly 4gm net carb (carbs you body uses, fiber has no nutritional value) and a whopping 15gm of protein from a plant!

*Findings:*

120min in the Instant Pot on high pressure is the way to go for me and flavor was fantastic.  Your expectations should be that this is not a pinto bean To be fair regular black beans are also not a pinto bean but taste great.  Following this logic, black soybeans are not pinto or black beans so they have their own difference but slide right in as an additional bean to do pinto and black bean things with.
Use Instant Pot on High Pressure setting,  specs say High setting is  *10.2 ~ 11.6psi* 
No matter what time you land on you definitely want salt to be added before you cook.   Or one attempt I added salt only after cooking the soy beans at one point and as the beans has absorbed no salt while cooking. 2 days later in the fridge salt penetration was making flavor noticeably better.


45 minutes with 30+ min rest after - the beans are edible but need waaay more time, the beans were still whole were not easily mashable in texture and flavor penetration was very lacking.  Beans had more soy flavor than bean flavor
95 minutes with 30+ min rest after - the beans were still whole but were mashable in texture and flavor was fine.   This is a perfectly acceptable result in flavor and texture BUT I wanted to push further
*Winner: 120 minutes with 30+ min rest after *- the beans were still whole but were the most mashable in texture and flavor was even better but this may be due to a switch of ingredients (smoked turkey wings instead of bacon and a little more salt to start with).  This was by far the best batch in texture (most mashable) and flavor to me.  See I want to easily turn these soybeans beans into refried beans so I'm looking to get the most mashable or even have them break down while cooking to get to refried bean consistently very easily
120min+ - the Instant Pot only goes to 120min max hahaha.  I wanted to try to work up high enough time limit so that the beans started to really break down


Refried texture - well I didn't get there and cannot get there with my Instant Pot alone.  120 min was easy to mash but there is going to be an issue.  These beans are grittier/grainier in texture versus smoother in texture like pinto or black beans.  This is likely due to the minimal carb content and the super high protein content.  I think protein is just more grainy (think protein powder) and carbs are more mushy (think potatoes).    I am confident the use of a blender, food processor, or an immersion blender would have no trouble turning these into refried beans.  Texture may be between that of a hummus and refried pinto beans simply because it's a different bean.  I'll try and mash some of these in a stove with a masher or spoon and see what happens but I feel these findings are relevant for those who want to go further

*Charro Black Soybean  Recipe:*

2.5 dry cups black soy beans
5 cups of water (wet measuring cup, double dry bean amount)
1TBspoon Salt (I used about 1.5 so anything between 1-1.5 should work depending on your salt preference, this does takes into consideration bacon or smoked turkey wings) - DEFINITELY ADD SALT BEFORE COOKING!
1/2 medium onion diced in big chunks (any kind will work, I used $1/lb vidallia yellow onions on sale atm)
3 Jalapenos - 1 sliced as is;  2 de-veined and de-seeded and sliced (no veins or seeds = all flavor no heat)
14 oz of pico de gallo - this has my tomato (make it or buy it, I bought at the store made fresh daily.  It contains onion, garlic, cilantro, jalapeno, and tomato)
2 teaspoons Garlic Powder
2 teaspoons ground Cumin
1 tablespoon Chili Powder
1 TBspoon Black Pepper
1-2 Bay Leaves - depending on size (if you dont have it's ok to omit)
2 teaspoon Mexican Oregano (can use any kind of oregano or marjaram its such a small amount the differences wont be huge) - if you don't have it's ok to omit
12-16oz of bacon whole or cut up, or I used 2lbs of smoked turkey wing segments (store bought smoked wings)
Simply put all of it into your 6qt or better Instant Pot on high or regular pressure cooker ( needs *10.2 ~ 11.6psi to equal Instant Pot, so go with 10 or 15lbs you should be fine either way* ).   Set 120min for Instant Pot.  For regular pressure cooker start timer 120 min when the rocking/rattling of the weight begins.
When done timer goes off use you preferred method of depressurizing.  The beans are ready!!

I'm a guy who is doing a very low carb lifestyle for keto and because diabetes runs rampant in my family so preemptive avoiding that risk.  Eliminating beans sucks but now this options means I can really really have them back in my life which is great!  I also lift some weights and work out some when I can so this amount of protein is fantastic to have as a bonus.  I'm super excited that this coming together so well!

I hope this info helps!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 23, 2021)

I just made refried beans from this for dinner.  I mashed the beans with a plastic spatula in the skillet while it was heating and it did ok.  
Again these beans are not as smooth as a pinto or normal black bean.  I feel like it is about 70% of the equivalent of normal refried beans which will do the job for me. 

The turkey meat started mashing into strands like poultry does in a case like this so that didn't help.  In the end they mashed up, liquid cooked way, I added cheese.  Then ate with pork rinds as my "chip" component and it felt close enough to refriend beans that I will not hesitate to do it again in the future or to make refried bean tacos using my coconut flour tortillas :)

I hope this info also helps :)


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 23, 2021)

I’ll be trying your method on the dry beans for sure. Definitely will cut the cost on the canned ones.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2021)

The whole deal looks and sounds good...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Jul 24, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’ll be trying your method on the dry beans for sure. Definitely will cut the cost on the canned ones.


Oh yeah for sure.  I bet if you buy like a 50 pound bag you can get the price per pound down quite a bit.




chef jimmyj said:


> The whole deal looks and sounds good...JJ


It sure is!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 24, 2021)

Those look really good.  I going t make attempt at charro today.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 24, 2021)

That first pics has my stomach growling . Man that looks good .


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 24, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those look really good.  I going t make attempt at charro today.


I think I started a trend lol. Charro making the run for top spot from baked beans. :)


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 24, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> making the run





jcam222 said:


> baked beans



Been there done that ! Lol . 
Sorry , couldn't help myself .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2021)

I make black soybeans all the time over rice, with a healthy topping of onions., and garlic, as far as I can tell is the only difference between black soy beans & regular black beans is that you have to cook the soy beans a lot longer to get them tender. As far as flavor I don’t see much difference, but as far as nutrition, black soy beans ROCK! And your meal looks delicious!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Jul 24, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those look really good.  I going t make attempt at charro today.


Thanks!  Ooooh I hope they come out well, I'm sure they will! :)



chopsaw said:


> That first pics has my stomach growling . Man that looks good .



Thanks!  Yeah they are good. I have 1 more bowl left and then they are done.  Been good eatin.



jcam222 said:


> I think I started a trend lol. Charro making the run for top spot from baked beans. :)


Hahaha you sure did. I make my beans like this 99% of the time anyhow. I like doing Borracho beans too in the past.



SmokinAl said:


> I make black soybeans all the time over rice, with a healthy topping of onions., and garlic, as far as I can tell is the only difference between black soy beans & regular black beans is that you have to cook the soy beans a lot longer to get them tender. As far as flavor I don’t see much difference, but as far as nutrition, black soy beans ROCK! And your meal looks delicious!
> Al


Nice SmokinAl!
They are good stuff for sure and definitely in the rotation for me.   Thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2022)

I think I will give the 120 minute a go.  I going to use couple ham hocks but that going to be to long for them.  Guess wont hurt to stop in the middle than restart?  I been just soaking over night.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2022)

I have them going now.  Guess I need to do a 20 minute NPR before removing the hocks.  I should of just set it for 2 hours and see how come out.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 6, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I think I will give the 120 minute a go.  I going to use couple ham hocks but that going to be to long for them.  Guess wont hurt to stop in the middle than restart?  I been just soaking over night.



The ham hock meat would be fine, it will simply be fall off the bone which is what I go for when I add my cured smoked meat component.

So far I've done this with:

Bacon
Ham Hock
Hog Neck Bones (with meat of course)
Turkey Wings
Turkey Tails/Butts
Turkey Drums
My favorite was the hog neck bones, the extra flavor from the bones was great!.  I've been using bacon a recently for simplicity.  No need to be picking ones out when just going the bacon route.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 6, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I have them going now.  Guess I need to do a 20 minute NPR before removing the hocks.  I should of just set it for 2 hours and see how come out.



As long as you are fine with fall off the bone ham hock meat then u will be fine just letting it roll the whole way.  The flavor u get from the bone is also amazing too!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2022)

tallbm said:


> The ham hock meat would be fine, it will simply be fall off the bone which is what I go for when I add my cured smoked meat component.
> 
> So far I've done this with:
> 
> ...


I use to doing pinto and hock in a pot.  Once the hocks are tender I pull them and let cool until beans are done.  When I cooked to long before did not care for them.  Seemed kind of dry and no flavor.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2022)

Wish I could just add time but will let it finish and restart another hour.  This be a lot easier and see how comes out.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 6, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I use to doing pinto and hock in a pot.  Once the hocks are tender I pull them and let cool until beans are done.  When I cooked to long before did not care for them.  Seemed kind of dry and no flavor.



I can understand that.  I always just remove the bones and break the meat up some and throw back into the pot.  I end up with a little bit of meat in each serving, rarely any big chunks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2022)

Came out really good!  I was able to remove hocks in one piece.  These where 2 huge ham hocks and mostly meat.  The best I have gotten in long time.  Usually mostly fat and not much meat.  I only put 1 T of kosher salt in.  Needed little more so I just added some Lawry's.  Also used Rotel in place of pico.  This just might be the best bowl of beans I have had.  Thanks


----------



## zwiller (Jan 6, 2022)

Just saw this.  THANKS  Bookmarked.  I might be last guy not to grab an Instapot but want one to make stocks and stuff like this.  Any suggestions?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Just saw this.  THANKS  Bookmarked.  I might be last guy not to grab an Instapot but want one to make stocks and stuff like this.  Any suggestions?


Best Buy runs their brand  Insignia™ on sale quite often.  I got the 8 qt for $48 and the 6 qt seen for $35.  It mostly around holidays though.  I have the 6 qt IP.  They all good.  You can't beat the stock made in a pressure cooker.  I save the bones from Sam's Rotisserie Chicken plus the juice from container.  Freeze in vacuum bag until ready to make stock.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 6, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Came out really good!  I was able to remove hocks in one piece.  These where 2 huge ham hocks and mostly meat.  The best I have gotten in long time.  Usually mostly fat and not much meat.  I only put 1 T of kosher salt in.  Needed little more so I just added some Lawry's.  Also used Rotel in place of pico.  This just might be the best bowl of beans I have had.  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 521314



It looks amazing to me!
Yeah lately I been throwing in a can of Rotel or whatever the store brand version of Rotel is versus picking fresh Pico.  I buy enough supplies to do a pot 2 weeks in a row and pico doesn't hold up for 2 weeks but the jalapenos and onion do no problem.

Yeah you'll get that salt dialed in.  Just think it gets even better when you nail it!




zwiller said:


> Just saw this.  THANKS  Bookmarked.  I might be last guy not to grab an Instapot but want one to make stocks and stuff like this.  Any suggestions?



I would recommend that Instapot DUO model (DUO60 is 6qt).  There are a few models out there and this is the tried and trusted model.  Not DUO Nova or DUO Plus, just DUO.

The 6qt is a great size where the 8 qt is probably too big and the 3 qt is too small.
Now if you want TONS of stocks then you may consider the 8qt.

Also know you can't or are not supposed to can food in these things so no double duty there.

If you read a knock against the DUO it may be that it doesn't have a "sanitize" mode... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  I guess people forgot that if you steam something (it has a steam mode) that will sanitize things hahahaha :D

I can't speak to other brands that are like Instant Pot but I know Instant Pot works.

You may want to buy an additional inner pot (the one you remove and wash) as well as silicon seals.  This would allow you to do more than 1 cook if a pot is dirty.

Finally, the silicon seals pick up flavors and smells from whatever you cook in it.  Just bake them in the oven at 300F degrees for like an hour and it will burn all that off and they will be like new :)

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2022)

I can say we have the 6 and 8 qt. and loved them both. The 8qt is especially handy for doing larger roasts.


----------



## forktender (Jan 6, 2022)

tallbm said:


> There have been some threads concerning the use of Black Soy Beans to make bean dishes that are carb friendly for those who do keto which is also in line with low carb diabetic goals 99.9% of the time.
> 
> After some experimenting I have landed on a surefire approach to go from dry bean to cooked without soaking using the Instant Pot Pressure Cooker.
> Most instructions you read talk about soaking beans with salt over night and such which is a more traditional bean cooking method.
> ...


HELL YEAH!!!!!!


 tallbm
  , may I ask where you found this recipe.......I need to find somemore to keep my low carb interesting.

Is this the one that you like?

Thank you.
Dan


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2022)

forktender said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> tallbm
> ...


Try the ham chowder I posted last week. I also have a version of keto charro beans in a post.


----------



## forktender (Jan 6, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Try the ham chowder I posted last week. I also have a version of keto charro beans in a post.


I'll check it out, thank you.
Dan.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 7, 2022)

forktender said:


> I'll check it out, thank you.
> Dan.


That chowder is really good and just keeps keeps getting better longer it sits.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 7, 2022)

forktender said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> tallbm
> ...



Yeah that's the one!
Sometimes on Amazon, Ebay, or somewhere else you can find damaged box items that are new and save a little on them.

That recipe is an original from making regular charro beans in real life.  I guess you could say its a simple family recipe or common recipe for charro beans.  
I just subbed black soybeans in this case and worked to figure out how long to cook em to get them right.

Unfortunately a lot of keto recipes you find online are trash.  They basically blog post clickbait with pretty pictures and do not actually come out worth a damn or the way the pictures look.  You usually have to take em with a grain of sault and use some real cooking knowledge and after a few iterations you know if you can make it into a real dish or if it's pure nonsense.

I have a really good coconut flour tortilla/wrap recipe but making it is a bit of hassle so I don't do it that often.  But man have I nailed it.  I prefer simplicity over complexity.

Maybe soon I'll do some keto friendly Mac'n Cheese using shirataki rice and some keto Loaded Mashed Cauliflower.  They are both amazing and people have no idea they are keto.
The problem I have is that they are so good and so rich with dairy that you want to pig out on them and lose most of the "keto friendly" nutrition hahhaa.  

If you eat 1 good helping as a side then u are ok but honestly its soooo good that a heaping side turns into half a plate alone or u just eat the whole thing and nothing else and about blow your keto carbs for the day in 1 meal anyhow hahaha.

I can say it really does help though if you can keep it as a side.  Like smoke some meat and then make these sides and eat the same thing all week until it's gone.  Then it's worth it.... I often don't exhibit that much discipline and I'm quite a discipline person hahahhaa.

Maybe I should make the stuff, portion it into like sandwich baggies and immediately freeze some and leave just a few for the week for meals hahhaa.


----------



## forktender (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm the same way, I find it hard to step away from the table when something is really good, thanks to my Sicilian Nona, Aunties and Mother. It was an insult to only eat one helping because of how long and hard they took preparing the meal, when it was time to eat you ate until you couldn't take another bite.
I'm telling you, it's a lifetime curse that is hard to break. I have to order some of those beans and make up a batch of these and 

 jcam222
  ham chowder, I'm really missing beans.
I did really well for the first month and a started sliding back a little and put some weight back on with the holidays, so now it's time to really crack down for a few months until it becomes habitual.
I need to get healthy and drop a bunch of weight before the summer time, I have a bet with 2 friends for $1000 each that I can drop 50lbs before my birthday in June, I'm down 18 lbs now, was 21 lbs until the holidays, time to crack down. LOL!!!


----------



## forktender (Jan 7, 2022)

Where is the best place to buy the dry soy beans at a decent price?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 8, 2022)

forktender said:


> Where is the best place to buy the dry soy beans at a decent price?


Soymerica Non-GMO Black Soybeans - 7 Lbs (Newest Crop). Identity Preserved (IP). Great for Soy Milk and Tofu. 100% Product of USA from Amazon are the best deal but they out right now.


----------



## forktender (Jan 8, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Soymerica Non-GMO Black Soybeans - 7 Lbs (Newest Crop). Identity Preserved (IP). Great for Soy Milk and Tofu. 100% Product of USA from Amazon are the best deal but they out right now.


Currently unavailable on amazon. Bummer!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 8, 2022)

forktender said:


> Currently unavailable on amazon. Bummer!!!


Definitely not as cheap but the Eden canned are cheapest at Vitacost. 

 tallbm
 turned us on to them. When they have sales I buy a couple cases at a time.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2022)

forktender said:


> Where is the best place to buy the dry soy beans at a decent price?



Used to be Amazon for the dry beans but I think supply chain shortages are really hurting availability of the Soymerica dry black soybeans now.  You can find a different brand but for way too much money.

Keep an eye for when these are available again:


If you want to buy canned the best price will be had here at Vitacost:


			https://www.vitacost.com/eden-foods-organic-black-soy-beans-15-oz-1
		

They often had discount codes for stuff.
Free shipping if you buy $25 of Vitacost brand items and free shipping when $49 of non-Vitacost brand items.

The canned beans are already cooked u just throw them into a pot with all the charro stuff and simmer for a while and boom u have charro style black soybeans.  I hope this info helps :)


----------



## zwiller (Sep 6, 2022)

Used this recipe as a guide for making some non keto with pintos and my best effort to date!  Totally digging my IP.  Stock making beast!  Totally sold on ham hocks for this and better than my trials with bacon.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 6, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Used this recipe as a guide for making some non keto with pintos and my best effort to date!  Totally digging my IP.  Stock making beast!  Totally sold on ham hocks for this and better than my trials with bacon.


Oh yeah pinto beans can't be beat for this.
I'm glad it came out so well for you.  

I was able to get my hands on 25 pounds of Eden brand dry black soybeans and have been making the keto version lately.
Its very good as well but again, nothing beats the non-keto pinto bean version :D


----------



## zwiller (Sep 6, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Oh yeah pinto beans can't be beat for this.
> I'm glad it came out so well for you.
> 
> I was able to get my hands on 25 pounds of Eden brand dry black soybeans and have been making the keto version lately.
> Its very good as well but again, nothing beats the non-keto pinto bean version :D


I fast a few days a week and workout so I can indulge a little LOL.  Been thinking a little more on this.  I think I will add a step to make the stock first before adding the beans so I can strain.  I had to fish for bones and skin...   Amazing how fast that IP is really.  45m and natural release for the pintos I think.  I did 60m and was a little too much.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 6, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I fast a few days a week and workout so I can indulge a little LOL.  Been thinking a little more on this.  I think I will add a step to make the stock first before adding the beans so I can strain.  I had to fish for bones and skin...   Amazing how fast that IP is really.  45m and natural release for the pintos I think.  I did 60m and was a little too much.



Yeah I hear ya on the digging the bones out.
I've tried ALL cured pork and turkey options.

Best flavor: cured pork neck bones, digging bones out sucks
2nd best flavor: cured turkey butts, digging bones out sucks again
Great flavor with easier bones: cured ham hocks, they old together pretty well so u can debone them separately and add meat back.  Has bones AND skin though.
Least amount of fuss: pork bacon, no bones but also not the most flavorful either

I've only ever been able to get cured pork jowls 1 time and they worked well but I can never find them.

Another very helpful trick is that I use drawstring tea bags to hold my bay leaves so I can easily find and fish them out:

These things are super useful for things like this when cooking.  Things like star anise, clove, bay leaf, cinnamon, etc. I also have a ton of loose leaf mint that I use with these to make mint tea.
Finally, I will roast coffee for my girlfriend or as a gift for people.  I don't drink coffee and don't have a coffee maker but putting a tablespoon and a half of ground coffee into one of these bags and then boiling 12floz of water on the stone, I can make a cup of coffee very easily for anyone without ever having to have a coffee maker and take up counter space with a coffee maker.

Anyhow, I look forward to hearing more reports on how you are making and improving your beans in the instant pot!


----------



## zwiller (Sep 9, 2022)

Many thanks for that info!  For my run, I did 2 hocks a little over a pound and 1qt water for 60m.  Hocks were pretty much intact and coulda just taken them out but opted to let them ride along with the beans and after that they were mostly broken down after 60m.  I think next time I will run the hocks for 2hrs and strain, maybe even a few days before the beans.  I think adding an onion and some japs would be a good thing for the stock.  Those bags are used a lot by homebrewers and work well but kicks my OCD in.  LOL.  

Smoked stuff at the store here is hit or miss but typically I can get hocks or turkey legs.  Next run I plan to try 1 hock and 1 turkey leg and part of me is thinking of adding some beef since it's so prevalent in Tex.  Can you tell I'm on a stock bender?  LOL  I am dead set albeit slowly on recreating the beans we had down in Texas so I plan to update this thread when I can.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 9, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Many thanks for that info!  For my run, I did 2 hocks a little over a pound and 1qt water for 60m.  Hocks were pretty much intact and coulda just taken them out but opted to let them ride along with the beans and after that they were mostly broken down after 60m.  I think next time I will run the hocks for 2hrs and strain, maybe even a few days before the beans.  I think adding an onion and some japs would be a good thing for the stock.  Those bags are used a lot by homebrewers and work well but kicks my OCD in.  LOL.
> 
> Smoked stuff at the store here is hit or miss but typically I can get hocks or turkey legs.  Next run I plan to try 1 hock and 1 turkey leg and part of me is thinking of adding some beef since it's so prevalent in Tex.  Can you tell I'm on a stock bender?  LOL  I am dead set albeit slowly on recreating the beans we had down in Texas so I plan to update this thread when I can.



I'm looking forward to watching your ride through pinto bean land hahaha.
Yeah lots of great pinto beans down here in TX.  
You will come up with all kinds of varieties and once you nail your charro beans, it is an easy transition to borracho beans which I LOVE.  You just pour a can of beer in at the end of cooking and charro beans become borracho beans lol.

What beans are you trying to replicate, Rudys?


----------



## zwiller (Sep 9, 2022)

tallbm said:


> What beans are you trying to replicate, Rudys?


Pappasito's.  Only one's I had so can't say they're the best.  I was surprised just how good they were and now I understand why so many people here are into them.  Never had beans like that.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 9, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Pappasito's.  Only one's I had so can't say they're the best.  I was surprised just how good they were and now I understand why so many people here are into them.  Never had beans like that.


Oh yeah, everything is pretty good there including the beans.

They do them more soupy if I recall correctly.
I also think they use chicken stock or chicken bullion rather than straight water and salt.  So keep that in mind as you are tinkering trying to replicate their beans.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 6, 2022)

Is this method still working for you Carlo?  I been soaking but might give this a go.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 7, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Is this method still working for you Carlo?  I been soaking but might give this a go.


Oh yeah, made a pot just this Sunday.  Used bacon that was on sale.  I find the cured neck bones and stuff like that do the best but bacon is simple and no picking out bones.

The max 120min on the Instant Pot nails it every time.

You can also short cut and use a can of Rotel instead of buying Pico.
You can even eliminate the Pico/Rotel if you like but having that bit of tomato in the dish makes it sooooooooo good!

Give it a shot.  It's soooo much faster than having a pot on a stove all day with these beans.
Let me know if you do it and how it turns out! :)


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 7, 2022)

I’m thinking Mexican food is the ticket for me next week. Have a 5 lbs bag of precooked chicken thigh pieces from GFS to use up. Gonna spice it up with fajita seasoning and do fajitas all week. Charro will be the perfect side


----------



## tallbm (Dec 7, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’m thinking Mexican food is the ticket for me next week. Have a 5 lbs bag of precooked chicken thigh pieces from GFS to use up. Gonna spice it up with fajita seasoning and do fajitas all week. Charro will be the perfect side


I LOVE chicken thigh fajitas.  You will be eating well for sure!


----------

